# Business as usual



## EC1975

Come tradurreste l'espressione "business as usual" in questa frase? Io avevo pensato anche di lasciarla in inglese, ma il mio datore di lavoro preferisce che venga tradotta.

Gli ecologisti propongono al mondo un’alternativa allo spreco sistematico, alla sofferenza e all’azzardo che sono i sottoprodotti del business as usual. 

Grazie in anticipo!
EC


----------



## MAVERIK

consueto consumismo ?


----------



## arp

Ciao a tutti

Forse "... del business malgrado tutto"?

Saludos

arp


----------



## laura1410

Hi there!
As I'm not very satisfied with the translation of "business as usual" previoulsy given, how could I translate the statement:
"We will have time to reach the Millennium Development Goals – worldwide and in most, or even all, individual countries – but only if we break with _*business as usual*_. We cannot win overnight."
Thank you in advance!


----------



## _forumuser_

Ciao Laura, quando un thread esistente non ti soddisfa devi chiedere ulteriori chiarimenti in quel thread e non aprirne uno nuovo con lo stesso nome.  Ora un mod spostera' questi due post nel vecchio thread. 

Io direi:

Il business come viene comunemente inteso.
Il solito modo di lavorare/fare business/operare/gestire l'impresa.

Per estensione:

La solita minestra.

EDIT: Ecco il periodo:

Avremo (ci sara') il tempo di raggiungere gli obbiettivi del Millennium Development - nel mondo e nella maggior parte, se non tutti, i singoli Paesi - ma solo se cambiamo modo di fare business. Non possiamo vincere in un giorno solo.


----------



## Einstein

Arrivo tardi su questo thread.
Qando un negozio ha la vetrina frantumata ma il proprietario non vuole chiudere, ne informa il pubblico con l'avviso "Business as usual", per indicare che non è cambiato niente.
Nella frase citata, escluderei la parola "business" perché mi sembra troppo ristretto. Al posto di "Cambiamo modo di fare business", direi "cambiamo modo di operare/vivere". Il significato è "cambiamo rotta", ma forse è una traduzione troppo libera.


----------



## laura1410

Einstein said:


> Arrivo tardi su questo thread.
> Qando un negozio ha la vetrina frantumata ma il proprietario non vuole chiudere, ne informa il pubblico con l'avviso "Business as usual", per indicare che non è cambiato niente.
> Nella frase citata, escluderei la parola "business" perché mi sembra troppo ristretto. Al posto di "Cambiamo modo di fare business", direi "cambiamo modo di operare/vivere". Il significato è "cambiamo rotta", ma forse è una traduzione troppo libera.



grandissimo Einstein!!!
Era proprio ciò che ci stava! Quando in inghilterra ho visto una serranda chiusa  con quella scritta sono andata un po' in crisi perchè non sapevo cosa potesse significare! In questo contesto va benissimo. DOBBIAMO CAMBIARE STRADA. non sarei mai riuscita a capirlo!
grazie


----------



## Poianone

EC1975 said:


> Come tradurreste l'espressione "business as usual" in questa frase? Io avevo pensato anche di lasciarla in inglese, ma il mio datore di lavoro preferisce che venga tradotta.
> 
> Gli ecologisti propongono al mondo un’alternativa allo spreco sistematico, alla sofferenza e all’azzardo che sono i sottoprodotti del business a tutti costi/senza freni. _also, I would put sfruttamento instead then business_
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> EC


I'd like to add that the expression "business as usual" might take very different meaning depending on the context. Here, implementing "cambiamo rotta" appears to me a bit forced...


----------



## laura1410

Poianone said:


> I'd like to add that the expression "business as usual" might take very different meaning depending on the context. Here, implementing "cambiamo rotta" appears to me a bit forced...




Could it be...
"Business as usual
= il nostro modo di vivere
= il nostro modo di vivere consumista"
Is sounds good even in my sentence above. 
Laura


----------



## Poianone

Laura, I agree with you, sounds good, but what I was trying to say is that I'm not completely sure that we can leave out that "business", because it depends on the context the sentence is inserted in. I guess that this will be clarified only by a post of EC1975..


----------



## _forumuser_

Laura,
Se avessi avuto l'accortezza di dirci che Development qui non si riferisce ai piani di espansione di un'azienda ma allo sviluppo sociale ed economico del mondo forse avremmo perso tutti meno tempo.


----------



## George Leslie

To this AE speaker:

"Business as usual" in the context of the sign posted by a shop owner simply means that the shop is open for business despite the damage.

"Business as usual", in the context of some political discussion about how we mustn't go on with business as usual, refers to the (unacceptable) option of failing to change present behavior.


----------



## sissimariposamistero

Ciao a tutti, anch'io mi trovo un pò spiazzata sull'espressione "business as usual".
Nel mio caso sto traducendo un testo del capo negoziatore dell'ONU per quanto riguarda le riduzioni di emissioni in occasione del summit a Copenhagen e la frase sarebbe:
"  Last week, Brazil announced it would work to achieve a 40 percent reduction below "business as usual" .
Sarebbe: "La scorsa settimana il Brasile ha annunciato di impegnarsi a ridurre del 40 % le emissioni, al di sotto dei normali consumi".?
Grazie


----------



## pollonika

sissimariposamistero said:


> Ciao a tutti, anch'io mi trovo un pò spiazzata sull'espressione "business as usual".
> Nel mio caso sto traducendo un testo del capo negoziatore dell'ONU per quanto riguarda le riduzioni di emissioni in occasione del summit a Copenhagen e la frase sarebbe:
> *" Last week, Brazil announced it would work to achieve a 40 percent reduction below "business as usual" .*
> Sarebbe: "La scorsa settimana il Brasile ha annunciato di impegnarsi a ridurre del 40 % le emissioni, al di sotto dei normali consumi".?
> Grazie


 

*Nelle negoziazioni UNFCCC, scenario ”Business as usual”, o BAU = scenario futuro in cui il trend delle emissioni di gas serra prosegue senza azioni di cambiamento*. 
 
E’ il livello di emissioni che lo Stato in oggetto raggiungerebbe senza politiche correttive: cio' che si avrebbe con le attuali politiche in corso senza correzioni, in cui l'industria prosegue secondo le previsioni di crescita correnti etc etc.
 
Piu' esattamente, il Brasile si e' impegnato a una riduzione del livello di gas serra del 38-42% rispetto ai livelli BAU del 2020: uno scenario BAU ha una data di riferimento, anche se implicita.
 
Non esiste una corrispondente espressione italiana, percio' viene utilizzata comunemente l'espressione "scenario business as usual" in italiano. Io tradurrei lasciando l'espressione in inglese e aggiungendo una nota al testo:
 
*La scorsa settimana il Brasile ha annunciato di impegnarsi a ridurre del 40% le emissioni, al di sotto dello scenario "Business as usual"*.*


_**”Business as usual”, o BAU: scenario in cui il trend prosegue senza azioni di cambiamento. In questo contesto, e’ il livello di emissioni che il Brasile raggiungerebbe al 2020 senza politiche correttive.*_
** 
Hope this help!
Vero


----------



## stef2642

My suggestion:
*
*business as usual = tutto come sempre


----------



## Cheeter

Salve a tutti, adesso ho anch'io alcuni porblemi con la traduzione di questa espressione nel contesto delle scienze e del modo in cui viene fatta la scienza:

The overwhelming wish to continue with business as usual applies far beyond the marketplace and maybe a consequence of the cognitive dissonance. Business as usual is unfortunately how most science is done.

Il mio tentativo: 
Il grandissimo desiderio di continuare con il solito modo di fare si applica molto al di là (lontano dalla) della piazza del mercato e potrebbe essere una conseguenza della dissonanza cognitiva. 

Per quanto riguarda la seconda occorrenza non saprei proprio come tradurre.

grazie


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Chee, 
sei sicuro che sia "maybe" e non "may be"?
GS


----------



## Einstein

Il problema è che solo il modo di dire "business as usual" suggerisce un'analogia col mondo degli affari. Una volta che lo traduciamo, per es., con "seguire il sentiero battuto", non ha più senso parlare del mercato.

Però proviamo:
Il desiderio impellente di condurre gli affari seguendo il sentiero battute si fa sentire anche ben al di là della piazza del mercato e potrebbe essere una conseguenza della dissonanza cognitiva. Anche la scienza, purtroppo, è dominata da una mentalità simile.

Però non chiedermi cosa vuol dire _dissonanza cognitiva_.


----------



## Cheeter

Grazie einstein!


----------



## Einstein

Cheeter said:


> Grazie einstein!


Prego!

Un'alternativa: _Anche nella scienza, purtroppo, prevale una mentalità simile.
_


----------



## majin84

Salve a tutti, nel mio caso come lo tradurreste? la frase è questa : 

Our decisions about which phenomena to study or not study are inescapably value-based (Christopher, 1996), and the implicit value base of much business-as-usual psychology is that the negative is more worthy of investigation than the positive.


----------



## Honey78

Buongiorno a tutti,
sono stallato con la traduzione di "business-as-usual case". il passaggio, di seguito riportato, è inserito in un punto elenco di una tabella che illustra gli effetti positivi di processi produttivi ecososotenibili.
no negative effect on GDP, real income and long-run employment (compared to business as usual case)

LA mia proposta è:

Nessun effetto negativo su PIL, reddito reale e occupazione a lungo termine

a) rispetto al caso ‘business as usual’ (lmantenendo l'inglese)
b) se confrontato al normale svolgimento delle operazioni
c) rispoetto al normale andamento dell'economia

PS: non è detto che la soluzione sia tra le mie proposte!

mi sfugge proprio il senso. Grazie


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao 
Direi che non si avrebbero effetti negativi ecc. rispetto a quanto si osserverebbe se le cose restassero come sono, cioè, immagino, se non si introducessero processi produttivi ecosostenibili. Ti torna? Per la traduzione, non mi viene nulla di minimamente decente... "rispetto allo scenario business-as-usual"?


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo con l'interpretazione di V2, per la traduzione forse si potrebbe dire ..._rispetto a uno scenario produttivo tradizionale_, anche se non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## Honey78

Sì V2, credo che tu abbia centrato l'obiettivo.
Grazie anche a te, King C.!

Farò tesoro dei vostri suggerimenti!


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ciao, King.
Il nostro Senato della Repubblica dice "status quo". "Rispetto allo status quo"? 
"Rispetto a uno scenario (produttivo) immutato"? 

(A dirle tutte, una ci azzeccherà )


----------



## Honey78

Ho optato per lo _status quo_! Viva i latinismi!


----------



## King Crimson

√2 said:


> Ciao, King.
> Il nostro Senato della Repubblica dice "status quo". "Rispetto allo status quo"?
> "Rispetto a uno scenario (produttivo) immutato"?
> 
> (A dirle tutte, una ci azzeccherà )



Voto per questa


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Majin e benvenuto/a.
Devi prima dirci come lo tradurresti tu, sennò non possiamo aiutarti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

majin84 said:


> Salve a tutti, nel mio caso come lo tradurreste? la frase è questa :
> 
> Our decisions about which phenomena to study or not study are inescapably value-based (Christopher, 1996), and the implicit value base of much business-as-usual psychology is that the negative is more worthy of investigation than the positive.



TU come lo tradurresti?


----------



## majin84

Io visto il resto del testo con cui sto lavorando l'ho inteso come la psicologia classica, o meglio per essere più chiaro sto studiando la psicologia positiva e la contrappone appunto alla psicologia per come la intendiamo noi fino ad oggi. Volevo sapere se esisteva un corrispondente più che altro a business-as-usual.
Se sto sbagliando correggimi


----------



## Pat (√2)

majin84 said:


> la psicologia classica, o meglio per essere più chiaro sto studiando la psicologia positiva e la contrappone appunto alla psicologia per come la intendiamo noi fino ad oggi. Volevo sapere se esisteva un corrispondente più che altro a business-as-usual.


Ciao 
Son due ore che ci penso senza saltarci fuori  Limite mio, ovviamente. Probabilmente, come dici tu, intendono "psicologia tradizionale/classica/convenzionale/consolidata...", ma perché non usare un aggettivo più "normale"? Non so... _traditional_? In altre parti del testo, qualificano la "business-as-usual psychology" con altri aggettivi?


----------



## ALEX1981X

La psicologia "attuale"/la psicologia "di oggi" ??

Suona male ??


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Alex. 
Più che suonare bene o male, non è quello che significa.
Quella locuzione aggettivale ha più il significato di "solito" con un'accezione critica (= come dire "la solita minestra"). Forse si potrebbe tradurre con "_solita, ritrita,_ psicologia". 
@Majin: Può effettivamente avere nel testo una connotazione di critica negativa o no?

P.S.: Se la connotazione non è negativa, vale il senso di "_solita_" nel senso di _tradizionale/ assodata/ fin qui applicata/ fin qui sperimentata/ di ordinaria amministrazione, ecc._, come ho trovato tradotto qui: http://www.proz.com/kudoz/english_t...litics/824142-business_as_usual_attitude.html.
Direi anche_ consueta/ abituale/ usuale._


----------



## Einstein

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Alex.
> Più che suonare bene o male, non è quello che significa.
> Quella locuzione aggettivale ha più il significato di "solito" con un'accezione critica (= come dire "la solita minestra"). Forse si potrebbe tradurre con "_solita, ritrita,_ psicologia".
> @Majin: *Può effettivamente avere nel testo una connotazione di critica negativa o no?*


Ciao Connie
Sì, è questa l'idea; sarebbe la solita psicologia conservatrice che non si adatta, non tiene conto delle novità nel campo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie, Einstein per la conferma! Allora anche _"scontata"_ o _"di routine"_ potrebbero trasmettere il senso.


----------



## majin84

Grazie a tutti per la spiegazione, il concetto allora era corretto solo non riuscivo a individuare un corrispondente che ora ho trovato  cmq no non ha un accezione negativo ma solo utilizza dei termini per mettere in contrapposizione un nuovo movimento psicologico con la psicologia per come la si intende quotidianamente, è più un modo di classificare che di criticare, grazie a tutti in ogni caso


----------

